# Ron Collins; Shorin-Ryu -- info wanted



## jks9199 (Sep 18, 2011)

Folks

Bob Maxwell, a good friend and teacher of mine, is looking for information regarding Ron Collins, a master of Shorin Ryu Karate from College Park, Maryland.  To quote Bob, "He was probably the finest ShorinRyu practitioner I ever knew, and a gentleman in every way."  If you have any memories or info to share, please post them here or PM me if you have contact info I can pass along.


----------



## wdavis (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi

My name is wayne davis and I studied under Ronnie in his basement for about a year immediately after he returned from Vietnam and his
studies under shimabuku in Okinawa.  After I returned from the military in 1970 I studied in his studio for a while.  As far as I know he is 
living in Las Vegas and running a boxing class.

Wayne Davis wdavis4014@ol.


----------

